# 3300mAh: Motorola bringt Razr Maxx nach Deutschland



## Iceananas (6. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die Hardware der Smartphones entwickeln sich momentan rasant - Quadcore, 720p Display und andere technische Raffinessen schmücken die High End Smartphones. Was dabei auf der Stecke bleibt ist immer die - im vergleich zu Nokia 3310 Zeiten miserable - Akkulaufzeit. Da die Lithium-Polymer Akkus an ihre Grenzen stoßen und nur durch eine größere Bauform eine höhere Kapazität erreichen können, die Hersteller aber immer mehr den Schwerpunkt auf dünnere Smartphones legen, müssen Käufer meisten damit klarkommen, das Smartphone jeden Tag laden zu müsen.

Dass es anders geht zeigt Motorola, die dem bekannten Modell Razr einen monströsen 3300mAh Akku spendieren und es in Mai 2012 in Deutschland auf dem Markt bringen.
Der Akku ist c.a. doppelt so groß wie ein üblicher Smartphone Akku und die Gesprächzeit ist mit über 16 Stunden auch ungefähr doppelt so lang wie bei der Konkurrenz.
Durch die zusätzliche Akkupower wächst das Smartphone von 7,1mm auf immer noch sehr schlanke 8,99mm Dicke. Auch das Gewicht ist auf 145g angestiegen (so schwer wie das iPhone 4s). Dabei verwendet das Razr schon ein ultraleichtes und zugleich sehr stabiles Kevlar Gehäuse.

Die sonstige Aussattung entspricht der gehobenen Mittelklasse:

1,2 Ghz Dualcore Prozessor, 1GB Arbeitsspeicher
4,3" S-AMOLED Display in qHD Auflösung
16GB Speicher intern; erweiterbar durch microSD Slot
Android 2.3.5, Update auf 4.0 "erfolgt in Kürze"

Zum Preis wurde noch keine Angaben gemacht, billig wird der Spaß aber Motorola-typisch sicherlich nicht. 
Allerdings hat das Smartphone durch die ultralange Akkulaufzeit auch erstmal einen Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Quelle: MOTOROLA RAZR MAXX - Extended Battery Life - Ultra Thin - Overview - Motorola Mobility, Inc. Rest of Europe


Hier noch ein Promo-Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq4D_j_12gM


----------



## Cook2211 (6. April 2012)

Interessant. Finde ich klasse, dass ein Hersteller endlich mal praxisbezogen entwickelt . 
Akku-Laufzeit ist in meinen Augen wichtiger als gigantische Displays, Quad-Core CPUs und hohe Taktzahlen.
Danke für die News.


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2012)

wahnsinn das mal ein hersteller drauf kommt das ein größerer akku doch sinn hat und unter umständen auch kunden lockt.
ich hab seit dienstag in meinem nexus den 2Ah-Akku und bin bisher begeistert.


----------



## Iceananas (6. April 2012)

Absolut. Die Dicke und das Gewicht nehme ich liebend gern in Kauf, wenn ich dafür bei reger Nutzung 2-3 Tage ohne Steckdose auskomme.

Die übliche Entwicklung von HTC, Samsung und co geht mir auch iwie in die falsche Richtung. Ich meine 4,7" für die Hosentasche wtf?


----------



## CentaX (6. April 2012)

Find ich gut. Bei meinem Desire HD hab ich mich noch für ein HighEnd-Gerät entschieden; ob es das nochmal wird, wage ich bei den neuen HTC-Handys zu bezweifeln. Bei meinem DHD frage ich mich ständig, was sich HTC dabei gedacht hat. 1230mAh hat der Akku, es ist ein Witz .. Sogar im Auto hab ich immer nen Adapter dabei, dass ich es an der 12v-Dose laden kann, sonst sind nach ner 30min Fahrt mit Navi locker 20% weg.. Das muss nicht sein, während das Nexus S von einem Kumpel auch mal einen Tag nicht geladen werden muss, bin ich oft froh, wenn man Handy den kompletten Freitag mit Abendplan durchhält und nicht um 1 Uhr schlappmacht..


----------



## Dark Messiah (6. April 2012)

hört sich doch gut an, lieber ein etwas dickeres handy (ist mir eh lieber) mit höherer laufzeit, als ne flunder die nach 2 stunden platt ist.. (welch wortwitz)


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2012)

CentaX schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Bei meinem Desire HD hab ich mich noch für ein HighEnd-Gerät entschieden; ob es das nochmal wird, wage ich bei den neuen HTC-Handys zu bezweifeln. Bei meinem DHD frage ich mich ständig, was sich HTC dabei gedacht hat. 1230mAh hat der Akku, es ist ein Witz .. Sogar im Auto hab ich immer nen Adapter dabei, dass ich es an der 12v-Dose laden kann, sonst sind nach ner 30min Fahrt mit Navi locker 20% weg.. Das muss nicht sein, während das Nexus S von einem Kumpel auch mal einen Tag nicht geladen werden muss, bin ich oft froh, wenn man Handy den kompletten Freitag mit Abendplan durchhält und nicht um 1 Uhr schlappmacht..


 
Einfach so wie ich einen Zweitakku zulegen, da der so dünn ist einfach ins Portemonnaie mit rein - schon kannste zwei Tage lang rumrennen.  
Am besten noch WLAN und Inet aus, wenn du es nicht brauchst, dann hält bei mir der Akku auch mal seine 2 Tage alleine.

Ansonsten ist das aber wirklich ein großes Problem - der einzige Nachteil eben an absolut jedem noch so tollen Smartphone. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass größere Akkus das Ziel sein dürfen - ich warte immer noch auf einen neuen Typ Akku, der solche Probleme löst. Bis das allerdings passiert.. naja, wer weiß, woran gerade im MPI und anderswo geforscht wird..


----------



## OdlG (6. April 2012)

man könnte sich auch einfach ein telefon kaufen, das keinen quadcore hat und keine 1280er auflösung  da spart man ne menge strom und das telefon hält auch ne woche. zu diesem zwecke habe ich mein lg gt540, übertaktet von 600 auf 800mhz, 480x320 Bildpunkte, android 2.3.7 und knapp eine Woche Akkulaufzeit bei normaler Nutzung...



Dark Messiah schrieb:


> hört sich doch gut an, lieber ein etwas dickeres handy (ist mir eh lieber) mit höherer laufzeit, als ne flunder die nach 2 stunden platt ist.. (welch wortwitz)


 
glückwunsch zum guten wortspiel


----------



## der-sack88 (6. April 2012)

Brauch ich nicht. Mit reicht eigentlich, wenn ich locker über den Tag komme und am Ende noch nicht im Stromsparmodus bin, dafür hat das Sensation auf jeden Fall genug Saft. Abends kann ich es ja eh aufladen.


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Einfach so wie ich einen Zweitakku zulegen, da der so dünn ist einfach ins Portemonnaie mit rein.


Die zusätzliche Körperwärme lässt den Akku aber wesentlich schneller altern. 
Auch die meisten Akkudeckel der gängigen Smartphones machen nicht den Eindruck als seien sie dafür konstruiert das man sie mehrmals in der Woche den Akku wechselt.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass größere Akkus das Ziel sein dürfen.


Ziel kann es nicht sein, das stimmt. 
Allerdings ein Anfang der für die meisten Leute ausreicht. 
So lange der Akku innerhalb einer normalen Nacht (~6h) vollgeladen werden kann, ist ein großer Akku kein wirkliches Problem.
Die meisten 1200-1500er Akkus sind mit dem Serienlader in 3h vollgeladen.


----------



## XT1024 (6. April 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Absolut. Die Dicke und das Gewicht nehme ich liebend gern in Kauf, wenn ich dafür bei reger Nutzung 2-3 Tage ohne Steckdose auskomme.


 Ja braucht man das wirklich? Wie oft ist man denn mehrere Tage ohne verfügbare Steckdose?


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2012)

Nicht jeder denkt permanent daran ein Reiseladegerät mitzunehmen wenn er zbsp. auf Montage oder als Vertreter unterwegs ist.


----------



## OdlG (6. April 2012)

es geht ja nicht mal um ein netzteil. ich hätte keine lust, ständig mein handy aufzuladen. meine familie nutzt fast durchweg solche highend-handies, aber die müssen alle mindestens einmal am tag laden. das würde mich einfach stören, daher geht es für mich nicht um die verfügbarkeit einer steckdose, sondern dass ich nicht überall ein netzteil mit hinnehmen will generell nicht alle 5min den akkustand prüfen möchte


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die zusätzliche Körperwärme lässt den Akku aber wesentlich schneller altern.
> Auch die meisten Akkudeckel der gängigen Smartphones machen nicht den Eindruck als seien sie dafür konstruiert das man sie mehrmals in der Woche den Akku wechselt.



Minimal. Wenn du dir mal anschaust, wie warm die Akkus in Betrieb werden.. da sind die 5° über Zimmertemperatur in der Hosentasche vollkommen irrelevant, da der Einfluss minimalst ist.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ziel kann es nicht sein, das stimmt.
> Allerdings ein Anfang der für die meisten Leute ausreicht.
> So lange der Akku innerhalb einer normalen Nacht (~6h) vollgeladen werden kann, ist ein großer Akku kein wirkliches Problem.
> Die meisten 1200-1500er Akkus sind mit dem Serienlader in 3h vollgeladen.



Ansichtssache. Manche Leute empfinden es als lästig, jede Nacht das Handy an den Stecker zu hängen, gerade wenn man von Telefonen kommt, die früher wochenlang gehalten haben.. kann ich vollkommen verstehen. Ansonsten, na klar, viel mehr kann man im Moment nicht machen.

Aber was ich da faszinierend bzw. erstaunlich finde: Wir haben heutzutage Autos, die alleine fahren können, Rasenmäher, die vollkommen selbstständig den Rasen mähen, und mit unerwarteten Situationen zurechtkommen, aber wir schaffen es nicht, einen überzeugenden Weg zu finden, Energie zu speichern (allgemein sowie im Speziellen für mobile Geräte)? Ich meine, das erste Smartphone kam 2007 auf den Markt, die Entwicklung geht also gut bis mind. 2005 zurück. Und seitdem rennen wir immer noch mit den gleichen, eher leistungsschwachen Akkus durch die Gegend, höchstens ein bisschen verbessert? Und die Li-On oder wie sie heißen Akkus gehen ja schon viel länger zurück..


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Manche Leute empfinden es als lästig, jede Nacht das Handy an den Stecker zu hängen.


 
darum gehts doch, was empfinden die leute als angenehmer? 
jeden tag in der nacht den mini akku 3h zu laden oder nur jeden dritten tag und dafür dann die ganze nacht?


----------



## der-sack88 (6. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich meine, das erste Smartphone kam 2007 auf den Markt, die Entwicklung geht also gut bis mind. 2005 zurück. Und seitdem rennen wir immer noch mit den gleichen, eher leistungsschwachen Akkus durch die Gegend, höchstens ein bisschen verbessert? Und die Li-On oder wie sie heißen Akkus gehen ja schon viel länger zurück..


 
Smartphones gibts seit der zweiten Hälfte der 90er. Besonders Nokia war vor 2007 mit Symbian sehr erfolgreich, siehe N95 z.B. Auch Smartphones mit großem Touchscreen gibts schon deutlich länger, z.B. die P-Serie von SE.
Viel wichtiger als bei Smartphones wären bessere Akkus aber vor allem bei Elektroautos. Solange ein Smartphone länger als ein Tag hält ist es alltagstauglich, ein Auto mit 100km Reichweite kauft aber keiner. Ich denke mit der höheren Nachfrage an Elektroautos wird auch die Akkuentwicklung wieder beschleunigt werden.


----------



## TAZ (6. April 2012)

Moderne Akkumulatoren (Li-Po, Li-Io) haben heute schon eine höhere Energiedichte als TNT oder Nitroglycerin. Das eigentliche Problem besteht nun nicht darin die Energiedichte noch weiter zu erhöhen, das Problem ist die Akkumulatoren über größere Toleranzbereiche bzgl. ihrer Umweltbedingungen und technischen Betriebsparameter hinreichend chemisch stabil zu gestalten, so dass selbst der DAU sich damit nicht verletzen kann.


----------



## Xtreme RS (6. April 2012)

Hm, das behalt ich mir mal im Hinterkopf, wenn ich mein fast 6 Jahre altes Handy in Rente schicke.
Und das kommt tatsächlich bei meiner Nutzungsintensität von Montag bis Freitag ohne Steckdose aus. 

Was kostet der Spaß den extra?


----------



## AeroX (6. April 2012)

Wirklich sehr interessant. Mal gucken was das wird


----------



## spionkaese (6. April 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> darum gehts doch, was empfinden die leute als angenehmer?
> jeden tag in der nacht den mini akku 3h zu laden oder nur jeden dritten tag und dafür dann die ganze nacht?


Wen interessiert es wie lange das Handy in der Nacht lädt 
Deswegen lädt man doch in der Nacht - weil man es dann nicht braucht


----------



## Iceananas (6. April 2012)

Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Was kostet der Spaß den extra?


 
Motorola hat noch keine Infos rausgerückt, ich denke mal am Anfang wird schon gut 500€ werden.


----------



## CentaX (6. April 2012)

Das normale Razr kostet 380€; ich hab mal gelesen, das Razr Maxx hat ne UVP von 50€ mehr. Wärs mir in jedem Fall wert - im Vertrag lohnt sich das sowieso


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Einfach so wie ich einen Zweitakku zulegen, da der so dünn ist einfach ins Portemonnaie mit rein - schon kannste zwei Tage lang rumrennen.


 
Dann tausch den Akku mal bei Handys um die einen fest eingebauten Akku haben.


----------



## Iceananas (6. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann tausch den Akku mal bei Handys um die einen fest eingebauten Akku haben.


 
Leider geht auch der Trend dorthin, ebenso wie fehlende SD Karten. Eigentlich alles, was ein Android Handy mal besonders gemacht hat. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Leider geht auch der Trend dorthin, ebenso wie fehlende SD Karten. Eigentlich alles, was ein Android Handy mal besonders gemacht hat. Schade eigentlich.


 
Finde ich auch. Irgendwann kannst du gar nichts mehr machen. Die Hersteller zwingen dich dazu dir eher ein neues Handy kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. April 2012)

hört sich gut an, endlich ein hersteller der dem flaschenhals Akku den kampf ansagt. Man sollte schauen dass die entwicklung der smartphones so abläuft, dass alle teile miteinander harmonieren und ausreichend füreinander dimensioniert werden. Und bisher war der akku immer eine schwachstelle, die mit quadcores und ähnlichem nicht nie richtig mitkam.
Finde ich ein schritt in die richtige richtung. Ich habe lieber ein handy, bei dem ich vielleicht ein FPS weniger in nem spiel hab oder ein paar ms länger warten muss bis die inetseite aufgebaut ist, dafür aber einen tag länger damit arbeiten kann bevor ich wieder an die steckdose muss


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann tausch den Akku mal bei Handys um die einen fest eingebauten Akku haben.


 
Pff, wer halt ein eiPhone kauft.. 

Ja, ich weiß, bei den neuen HTC's ist das auch so, regt mich auch wahnsinnig auf..


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2012)

nokia und noch ein paar modelle haben einen fixen akku.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. April 2012)

Fragt sich nur wie es mit Softwareupdates aussieht.
Beim Defy und Attix sah es eher übel aus.

Ok. Motorola schreibt das ein Update auf 4.0 für das Razr Maxx kommen wird (auch für das normale?).... aber wie sieht es danach aus?


----------



## Chris1795 (6. April 2012)

Endlich mal ein Handy das dem zu kleinen Akku und Quadcore Wahn ein Ende setzt!
Ich persöhnlich finde das dickere Razr mit dem größeren Akku sogar schöner als das dünnere mit kleinem Akku
Und ein 1,2GHz Dualcore reicht meiner Meinung nach auch locker aus!


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

Früher als mein Smartphone mal abgekackt ist habe ich den Akku einfach herausgenommen und dann einen Neustart gemacht. Hatte immer funktioniert.
Doch bei den neuen kann ich den Akku nicht mehr herausnehmen. Schon blöd.


----------



## Iceananas (6. April 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie es mit Softwareupdates aussieht.
> Beim Defy und Attix sah es eher übel aus.
> 
> Ok. Motorola schreibt das ein Update auf 4.0 für das Razr Maxx kommen wird (auch für das normale?).... aber wie sieht es danach aus?


 
Motorola bessert sich in der Hinsicht. Das Xoom z.B. hat schon das Update auf 4.0 erhalten.

edit: 



Threshold schrieb:


> Früher als mein Smartphone mal abgekackt ist  habe ich den Akku einfach herausgenommen und dann einen Neustart  gemacht. Hatte immer funktioniert.
> Doch bei den neuen kann ich den Akku nicht mehr herausnehmen. Schon blöd.


 
Dafür gibts meistens eine Tastenkombi die man drücken muss, dann wird der Stromkreis kurz unterbrochen ^^


----------



## hotfirefox (7. April 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ok. Motorola schreibt das ein Update auf 4.0 für das Razr Maxx kommen wird (auch für das normale?).... aber wie sieht es danach aus?


 
Ob das dann auch gemacht wird, stewht auf einem anderem Blatt Papier!

Wenn sie es so machen wie LG beim P990, dann gute Nacht


----------



## Alterac (7. April 2012)

Ich bin zu vergeslich mein Handy immer aufzuladen xD

Bin von einem Motorola Milestone 1 umgestiegen auf ein

non Smartphone von Samsung, sehr klein, nicht breit und sehr dünn.

Der Akku hält locker 1 Woche+ und wenn es aus ist auch wesentlich länger

und runterfallen kann es auch mal.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (7. April 2012)

Samsung Omnia i900... hält 1 Woche


----------



## Ein_Freund (7. April 2012)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Ob das dann auch gemacht wird, stewht auf einem anderem Blatt Papier!
> 
> Wenn sie es so machen wie LG beim P990, dann gute Nacht


 Naja da Motorola in Google Hand ist, werden die schon die Updates bringen.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Dafür gibts meistens eine Tastenkombi die man drücken muss, dann wird der Stromkreis kurz unterbrochen ^^


 
Genau mit einer Tastenkombination. 
Mir ist die mechanische Version lieber.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau mit einer Tastenkombination.
> Mir ist die mechanische Version lieber.


 
Wählscheibe?   
War Spaß, hab die Posts gelesen 

In meinem LG Optimus Speed läuft ein 1980mAh Akku aber 3300mAh sind schon ordentlich.
Festverbaute Akkus gehen mal garnicht...


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wählscheibe?
> War Spaß, hab die Posts gelesen


 
Wählscheibe wäre sowas von Retro. 
Du machst das Handy an und siehst auf dem Display eine Wählscheibe. Das würde sowas von megageil aussehen.  
Per Touch wählst du dann hast auch das original Geräusch. 

Wieso gibt es das nicht schon lange?


----------



## Dark Messiah (7. April 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> man könnte sich auch einfach ein telefon kaufen, das keinen quadcore hat und keine 1280er auflösung  da spart man ne menge strom und das telefon hält auch ne woche. zu diesem zwecke habe ich mein lg gt540, übertaktet von 600 auf 800mhz, 480x320 Bildpunkte, android 2.3.7 und knapp eine Woche Akkulaufzeit bei normaler Nutzung...
> 
> 
> 
> glückwunsch zum guten wortspiel


 die firma dankt  das gt540 hatte ich vorher auch, aber der speicher war etwas schnell voll und dann lief es nur noch sehr langsam, trotz cm7 und übertakten. mit dem motorola defy komm ich besser aus, mit cm9


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. April 2012)

Wäre schön, wenn die lange halten könnten , habe hier noch ein Sony Ericcson W890i, welches bei wenig telefonieren und smsèn bis zu 10 Tage gehalten hat. Gestern Abend (witzig, 3 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie  ) ginge es teilweise kaputt..,keinen Klingelton mehr.
Die Akkuentwicklung hat in den letzten Jahren schon einige Fortschritte gemacht (Energiedichte/Gewicht)..., wenn die Hersteller allerdings jeden "kleinen Fortschritt" mit  Dual/Triple oder Quadcore und Riesendisplays kontern, dann ist leider die derzeitige Entwicklung kein Wunder


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend (witzig, 3 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie  ) ginge es teilweise kaputt..,keinen Klingelton mehr.


 
Das kenne ich. Das habe ich auch schon mal erlebt daher behalte ich ein Handy inzwischen auch nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kenne ich. Das habe ich auch schon mal erlebt daher behalte ich ein Handy inzwischen auch nicht mehr so lange.


Ich jetzt auch wohl zukünftig nicht mehr 

Hurra,mein 500. Post..und nur wenig Spam dabei..


----------



## samet (8. April 2012)

wie wäre es wenn die mal die Software statt Hardware verbessern würden. Ein 1GhZ prozessor reicht beim Iphone 4 auch aus und ist flüssiger als Dual Core Android Handys. Ich hab ein N8 mit 600mhz Prozessor und einem 1200mAh Akku und es läuft flüssiger und länger als ein Galaxy Ace, Xperia Neo, desire HD oder sonstige handys.


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2012)

android an sich ist da überhaupt kein problem, die handys halten da locker einige tage aus.
das problem sind die user die permanent facebook im hintergrund aktiv haben oder glauben sie müssen halbstündlich ihre emails oder das wetter abrufen.


----------



## ile (12. April 2012)

Joah, finde ich super: endlich mal nicht "superdünn", sondern "superlang".  Da klopft mein Herz viel eher. Wenn es jetzt noch ein 720p-slcd2 statt dem ätzenden AMOLED hätte, würde ich vll schwach werden trotz der für 4,3" miserablen Gehäusebreite und -höhe. Nochmal 2mm mehr Dicke, dafür weniger Grundfläche wäre noch besser gewesen, aber ok.


----------



## niggom (12. April 2012)

Was hast du denn gegen Amoled? Direkt nach Retina das beste Display auf dem Markt! Hab ein Wave S8500 und das hält bei normaler Nutzung etwa ne Woche


----------



## Iceananas (12. April 2012)

niggom schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen Amoled? Direkt nach Retina das beste Display auf dem Markt! Hab ein Wave S8500 und das hält bei normaler Nutzung etwa ne Woche


 
Es ist Ansichtssache, manchen sind die Farben zu bunt und die Pentile Matrix ist auffälliger als beim SLCD.


----------



## ile (12. April 2012)

niggom schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn gegen Amoled? Direkt nach Retina das beste Display auf dem Markt! Hab ein Wave S8500 und das hält bei normaler Nutzung etwa ne Woche





			
				Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Ansichtssache, manchen sind die Farben zu bunt und die Pentile Matrix ist auffälliger als beim SLCD.



Hauptsächlich zu unnatürlich, das und die pentile Technik taugen mir gar nicht.


----------

